# You said you want a grow tent for under $50?



## PappaBear (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know if this has been done before but over the next few days I will show you how to build DIY tents.. Sturdy construction, light sealed, strong enough to hang an hid + filter inside. Now these tents can be any size, I had a 20''x20"x2' for when living with a girlfriend who's parents were both cops..eek!.. to 8'x8'x8' for a in home setup. That little one only costs about $10 to build and was fluorescent driven. 
For you jerks who have something to say about CFL, ive done 2+oz dry weight with 4 bulbs on a single "beginner seed". (some people here call them bag seeds)
I'm going back to bed.. In the morning to afternoon is when I will return.
-PappaBear

The strain that im burning is one of a kind, just received a BBM* saying in "drunko", You mother f*cker had the only seed that made it, the rest are in the birds!" .. grandmas suck 
If your interested in hearing more, just let me know..


----------



## Brooklynz Kush (Oct 26, 2010)

I would love to see this. i would make this for a veg tent.


----------



## Give Me (Oct 26, 2010)

This would be great as I currently am growing in a bucket in a spot  Loving it as I am learning so much  I just recently have gotten an 400w HPS and look forward to continue my lessons. Teach away-keep in mind I had to ride the short bus to school LMAO Seriously thank you in advance for sharing your wisdom. Sub'd and +rep for the helpful thread


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 26, 2010)

My brain wouldn't let me sleep 'til this question was posted.
Would a video tutorial at the end of the "How-to" and pictures are posted, be something worth me doing?
I hate teaching the wind! bahaha


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 26, 2010)

Bahahahahahahahahahahahaaa!
I'm so medicated, thank god for flowers!

I thought of the funniest comeback to my last post:
-"Shut up PappaBear, you couldn't teach the wind to blow!"

You should always be able to get a good laugh in with yourself..


----------



## BCcannabis (Oct 26, 2010)

PappaBear said:


> Bahahahahahahahahahahahaaa!
> I'm so medicated, thank god for flowers!
> 
> I thought of the funniest comeback to my last post:
> ...


lol....thats some funny shit.

I would love a video tutorial...looking forward to seeing your design


----------



## trichlone fiend (Oct 26, 2010)

PappaBear said:


> For you jerks who have something to say about CFL, ive done 2+oz dry weight with 4 bulbs on a single "beginner seed". (some people here call them bag seeds)


----------



## Little Tommy (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't understand why cfl growers are so defensive. Teach on man - everybody has to find their own way. There are plenty of different ways to skin a cat. Horrible expression, thanks grandma.

apologies to cat lovers - me. I like great big dogs


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd like to see the materials list. I can't get a piece of wood for less than £5 around here.


----------



## 420Marine (Oct 26, 2010)

I"m in..should be good


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's a quick materials list. 
Depends on how big you want it, if past I wanna say 4'x4' than 2x4's should be used.

-1"x2"x8' trim wood (they come long, but they cut em in house @ homedepot/lowes)
-black & white polyvinyl its $10 for 100sq.ft.
-duct tape
-a roll of velcro $3 (walmart in sewing section)
-nails or screws (i prefer to screw)haha
-razor knife
>optional
-white paint
-staples


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 26, 2010)

Little Tommy said:


> I don't understand why cfl growers are so defensive. Teach on man - everybody has to find their own way. There are plenty of different ways to skin a cat. Horrible expression, thanks grandma.
> 
> apologies to cat lovers - me. I like great big dogs


Good point buddy, everyone need their own way.
I was just putting out the anti-fluoros fire before they started.

I have grown with hid, led, fluoro, sunlight. Heck, I would grow by candle light if possible. 
I just want everyone to get a fair shot.


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 26, 2010)

i want to take some pictures of the supplies and we can do part one.
Part 1- Building the frame
Part 2- Building your tent
Part 3- This might get changed around


----------



## badfishmagic (Oct 26, 2010)

definitley in for this one. visual learning is my best friend, not to mention im also building one as we speak!


----------



## Little Tommy (Oct 26, 2010)

PappaBear said:


> Good point buddy, everyone need their own way.
> I was just putting out the anti-fluoros fire before they started.
> 
> I have grown with hid, led, fluoro, sunlight. Heck, I would grow by candle light if possible.
> I just want everyone to get a fair shot.


I hear you bro - I get a little tired of the "If you aren't growing with multiple 1000 watt lights you aren't really growing." I stated growing by vegging with flouros and my 400 watt bat wing HPS. It isn't how you are growing, but if you are growing! I have since upgraded as I could afford to but still love my 400 watt HPS with upgraded air cooled reflector. Old magnetic ballast and all.


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow! So im at a grow shop right? This guy is a complete douche!! I kept asking questions about products I was going to buy and he would look at me like I was molesting kittens. Its like damn, all I want to do is pay your income jackass. I asked about light fixtures, Hygrozyme, I even tried to get him to sell me advanced nutrients connoisseur. 

His reply "Hey you got eyes?, Well the labels are right there!"

My reply "Hey you got lips?, well why don't you go suck a d*ck!"  Score 1 PappaBear / Score 0 Grow Shop

Needless to say I didn't get the vinyl, he told me I wasn't aloud back or he would call the police. 
So now I am going to have to postpone this until Thursday/Friday, I am extremely busy tomorrow and will only be able to pick up the the other 1''x2''x7' you need two of those by the way at least depending on the size tent wanted. 

I am going to build a 20"Wx16"Lx30"H . You could easily put a 1 gallon pot or 4 16oz plastic cups. Perfect for low budget or low radar applications. Great for the CFL grower in this mini sized construction.

Sorry for any inconvenience, but this will give time for people who enjoy building while I post.


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 26, 2010)

Little Tommy said:


> I hear you bro - I get a little tired of the "If you aren't growing with multiple 1000 watt lights you aren't really growing." I stated growing by vegging with fluoros and my 400 watt bat wing HPS. It isn't how you are growing, but if you are growing! I have since upgraded as I could afford to but still love my 400 watt HPS with upgraded air cooled reflector. Old magnetic ballast and all.


Right on the nail. I started with Jesus, his daddy payed my electric bill! Bahahahaa 
-Really though sun, than a 100w I " acquired off the side of my buddies house when he moved. We figured I needed it more than the new residents. Than onto CFL back to HID. Now its sun/hid/fluoro.

I actually have a contest in mind for the fluoro.. I havent really spelled out the details but they will be clear and there will be prizes. It has to do with my DIY tents kinda. I have BADASS prizes ranging from $10-$90 (AS WE SPEAK). More prizes being added to the box. It would be worth it to enter, the "CUP" if you will, just to learn how to grow and if you already do than fantastic! So if you have been wanting to learn to grow or know how to grow and just want to win bad ass prizes and possibly a "CUP" trophy. Than keep posted.

By the way Tommy,
That grow shop I was at was so terrible that their plants on display were dieing and the guy behind the register acted as if he had been exposed to freebase.


----------



## Little Tommy (Oct 27, 2010)

When I first started I had a grow shop near me. There was an employee there on Sat and I would wait for him to get free so he could help me. He was very helpful and knowledgeable. One Saturday he was no longer there. Everybody else there was a douche. When I needed assistance it was like pulling teeth to put money in the register. They said that they had to let him go. Long story short, he opened his own shop about 4 blocks from my house. I walked into the place as I figured if they had anything I needed I would rather spend my money there. I walked into the store and saw him behind the counter and I was so happy. He was happy too. We talked for about an hour. He said what do you need, I said nothing now. I was just coming in to check out the new shop in my neighborhood. He gives me 10% off everything I buy and his list prices are better than the old shop. I love it when I get to vote with my wallet. There was something that I needed and he was out of stock on the item. He called around and had it for me in the shop in 1 day. Great Service.


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I made it to the lowes for the wood. Its 1"x2"x8' Whiteboard Trim.
I am getting through the bubbler phase of any build. Bout to get the tools out and build this frame.
I am using sheet-rock screws, they work great for this sort of thing. Ill be back. 
The wood is $1.98 per 8' stock.


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 27, 2010)

Little Tommy said:


> When I first started I had a grow shop near me. There was an employee there on Sat and I would wait for him to get free so he could help me. He was very helpful and knowledgeable. One Saturday he was no longer there. Everybody else there was a douche. When I needed assistance it was like pulling teeth to put money in the register. They said that they had to let him go. Long story short, he opened his own shop about 4 blocks from my house. I walked into the place as I figured if they had anything I needed I would rather spend my money there. I walked into the store and saw him behind the counter and I was so happy. He was happy too. We talked for about an hour. He said what do you need, I said nothing now. I was just coming in to check out the new shop in my neighborhood. He gives me 10% off everything I buy and his list prices are better than the old shop. I love it when I get to vote with my wallet. There was something that I needed and he was out of stock on the item. He called around and had it for me in the shop in 1 day. Great Service.


......lucky


----------



## 805blaze (Oct 27, 2010)

PappaBear said:


> Here's a quick materials list.
> Depends on how big you want it, if past I wanna say 4'x4' than 2x4's should be used.
> 
> -1"x2"x8' trim wood (they come long, but they cut em in house @ homedepot/lowes)
> ...


Does the polyvinyl retain much heat?


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Blaze,
No not as much as I thought it would, easy to cool.


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn it! I need a third strip. I was in the middle of filming. I am also taking pictures so at least something will be up tonight.
The bottom and top framing can be done so its not a total loss. By the way, with buying a brand new grip of 3m black duct tape, velcro, and 3 planks, and 100sq ft of black and white im only at $27

Planks $2 each
Black&White $10
Tape $7
Velcro $4

and its not like your using the whole roll of duct tape. Also the 10x10 of poly seems excessive but you never know when you will need it and it only comes in 10ft sections at the shop im gonna hit.


----------



## darius2250 (Oct 27, 2010)

Pulling up a couch and my favorite, hanging on for the ride.


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 28, 2010)

welcome darius,
In about the next hour pictures and a how-to on the frame will be posted, sorry for the delay. 
The tent construction will be saved for tomorrow, when I can make it downtown to the shop.


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 28, 2010)

Editing photos as we speak.. if its been past an hour you will see why, bahahaa.


----------



## acexxacer (Oct 28, 2010)

where do you get your poly sheets? do you know if i can pick some up at my local home depot. im about to start a new grow.


----------



## JealousGreen (Oct 28, 2010)

Bugger the duct tape man. That shit sucks.... the foil tape is a little more money, but at least it will hold for more than one grow.

Duct tape falls off after about 3 months.


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 28, 2010)

acexxacer said:


> where do you get your poly sheets? do you know if i can pick some up at my local home depot. im about to start a new grow.


Poly-vinyl is for sale at any grow shop and online, very cheap 100sq ft for $10.



JealousGreen said:


> Bugger the duct tape man. That shit sucks.... the foil tape is a little more money, but at least it will hold for more than one grow.
> 
> Duct tape falls off after about 3 months.


Well I have never had that problem, ever, niether has anyone that I have built these for. Maybe a couple times when your poly isnt clean I guess..


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 28, 2010)

Items needed:
Drill
Drill Bit
Clamp
1 1/2" Screws
Measuring Tape
Saw
Pencil
For this build: (3x planks)
=============================================================
Here is the frame, I had pictures of the medicine and they some how were erased! 


 Measure twice, cut once. Start out by calculating how many planks you will need before you start. Get all supplies, tools, and medication necessary for the application.


1x2x8 are not actually 1"x2", that said I want my cabin roughly around 20"x16"x30". So I measured for 4x 16", 4x 20",and 4x 30". Cut your wood all at once, but check your measurements before each cut.


Now you have the base material for your build. It is always a good idea to keep all tools and supplies organized. 


This is a general model. The planks are free standing to check fit. As you can see they fit just fine.

We start by clamping our joints together with a c-clamp. I have pre-drilled pilot holes for the screws as not to split the wood. Start with 1x 16" plank and 1x 20" plank. Make sure the longer plank is on the outer sides. Drill two screws evenly spaced starting in the 20 and ending in your 16. (You will be repeating this step for the crown of your cabin as well.)

Do this for both ends, attach the other side in the same fashion. There should be 2x screws in each joint rite now totaling 8x screws.

Finishing the crown you should now have a general idea of the square footage of your grow. 

Two outer frames complete. You can now check to see how they match up. You should have little to zero variance in the two.

Now you are ready for your supports. Clamp the 30" plank evenly at the end of the two outer support. Drill two more pilot holes to connect the 20 to the 30. The 16 will need to anchored to the 30 between the 4x screws. (Example in photo). This will account with how sturdy your joints are.

 Wow, we have come along way from a few planks of wood haven't we? Repeat these steps for the last two supports. Checking your work along the way. Putting tools back where they need to be so there accessible when necessary.

 Check all joints. There should be 5x screws in each joint. 4x connecting the 20 to the 30 and 1 connecting 16 to 30. Take your time its worth it. Right now it fits a cloning dome and light perfectly within the parameters. Even using it at as a veg for up to 15x 16oz cups.

Now in my case, I built this one perfect for either a single plant, maybe for a male room, or even a 4-5 16oz cups. (Even 9 cups if you plan to just veg.)
The cabin frame is not finished. You can use it this way, but I advise a nice white paint or at least some type of sealant. If done correctly you will be able to mark all the corners that meet and you will have a collapsible frame that can be assembled with a screw driver.


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 28, 2010)

This is the kind of thing that makes since to me. Sits snugly on a tv stand. The bottom can fit 2x 2"-8" dome. If someone had only had a 2x3x4' space you could get a lot done. (Example: Bottom tray you clone/veg because you can fit two trays short end out and top for flower.) Just an example of course.


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 28, 2010)

Up next is the tent. I will pick some things up from the shop Friday. Don't forget to sub or + rep if I helped you out.


----------



## endofwed (Oct 29, 2010)

this is why i love rollitup... so many people contributing helpful information like this!


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 29, 2010)

endofwed said:


> this is why i love rollitup... so many people contributing helpful information like this!


 Thanks Endo,
Don't forget to +rep if you like what you saw. Is this something you would be interested in operating? With all materials including paint and poly is $30 20"x17 1/2"x30" total outer diameter cabin. I have not even gotten into mods yet. There is a few extras, but I just wanted to take care of the meat before I got to potatoes.


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 29, 2010)

Surprised nobody interested? Well for the shy type. This guy has his Grandmother living with him so she feels like she has to go around cleaning and being a typical grandmother would act. She forgets though, like really forgets. LOL.. Its like "hey, this broke up nugg on the counter goes in spaghetti?" Not actually asking anyone.. he asks, "where are the spices?, we were cooking something special!" Response: "Grama's spaghetti isn't special enough?" Gets him every time.. She moved in one day during springbreak saying her power was out, that was 2009! Bhahahahahaa sucker!

Sorry, i'm a little medicated. But anyways, she takes this sandwich sack of straight seed stock. (he accidentally left on the counter) She starts feeding her birds, wild birds, bird feeders(squirrel buffets). Well way before the Grama incident he gave me two, one was a dud. The other was in that CFL closet. That is some heavy medicine. I'm on the last little taste..


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 29, 2010)

Ahh.. First burn is always, the best burn of the day.. 
Nobody else likes it? Over a 100+ views since I posted and only 1 comment?
I'm not looking for approval, just know it s a more efficient than 90% of non-tent.(In a tent necessary situation.)
To make the tent fit your space just replace my measurement. Replacing and maximizing "pc-grows" or even claim
back a little closet space and gain a little more light/security/climate stability. 

Yall have a good day.


----------



## 420Marine (Oct 29, 2010)

love the thread man....I have to say pretty efficient build as well. +rep


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Man whatever you do dont stop pushing this knowledge at us this is a great DIY thread and you are right maybe there should be more feed back to you but then you have laid it out so well maybe everyone is busy building there own ? lol i know i am soon! A definate + rep to you so far and dont worry we are here some of us are just out for the moment..Grow shop home depot etc,etc,..Peace


----------



## carl.burnette (Oct 29, 2010)

subscribed.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 29, 2010)

awesome job bro! its so ironic i just found this because i have a 2x4x5 grow tent i got from amazon for 82 bucks with free shipping but theres a garage sale like 10 houses down from me, and my wife just saw a closet organizer that is fucking PERFECT for a grow tent its 2x6x6 for 10 bucks!!! i will post pics later!...but im subbing and plus rep bro!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 29, 2010)

oh yeah and no one can hate on CFL's bro! they work just fine if your patient and willing to spend the time moving them and adding more if needed etc... i have 2 600W HPS on lights movers and a 400W MH/HPS...my wife and i grow 100% organic Veggies year round and sell them at the flea market and we have a vegtable stand by our home (yes i live in the sticks) but i still grow my special plants with CFL's...not even big ones just the 23W from Lowes! and i have great results..keep up the good work bro!


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 29, 2010)

420Marine said:


> love the thread man....I have to say pretty efficient build as well. +rep


Thanks Marine,
A good tip is also, use ceder, it comes in the same size planks. Natural bug repellent and at Lowes less than $1 more a plank right now.
 wow! onl



stinkbudd1 said:


> Man whatever you do dont stop pushing this knowledge at us this is a great DIY thread and you are right maybe there should be more feed back to you but then you have laid it out so well maybe everyone is busy building there own ? lol i know i am soon! A definate + rep to you so far and dont worry we are here some of us are just out for the moment..Grow shop home depot etc,etc,..Peace


 Stinkbudd1, welcome.
You are probably right. Good to have you.



carl.burnette said:


> subscribed.


Carl! (cheers theme song ringing in head)


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 29, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> oh yeah and no one can hate on CFL's bro! they work just fine if your patient and willing to spend the time moving them and adding more if needed etc... i have 2 600W HPS on lights movers and a 400W MH/HPS...my wife and i grow 100% organic Veggies year round and sell them at the flea market and we have a vegtable stand by our home (yes i live in the sticks) but i still grow my special plants with CFL's...not even big ones just the 23W from Lowes! and i have great results..keep up the good work bro!


Thanks ClosetGrower,
Good to have you.


----------



## Little Tommy (Oct 29, 2010)

Great do it yourself thread. Makes me wish I needed a tent. + rep for your obsessive compulsive disorder that keeps you organized. I have been blessed with the same situation. A couple years ago I built some large free standing shelving units for seasonal basement storage. I made complete drawings first including complete materials list so that when I went to the home improvement store, they could cut all the lumber for me. It's the disease that keeps on giving. The humor is also an added bonus.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 29, 2010)

Little Tommy said:


> + rep for your obsessive compulsive disorder that keeps you organized. It's the disease that keeps on giving.


lmao, +rep for the truest thing ive heard so far today bro!


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 29, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> lmao, +rep for the truest thing ive heard so far today bro!


Thanks again ClosetGrower! 



Little Tommy said:


> Great do it yourself thread. Makes me wish I needed a tent. + rep for your obsessive compulsive disorder that keeps you organized. I have been blessed with the same situation. A couple years ago I built some large free standing shelving units for seasonal basement storage. I made complete drawings first including complete materials list so that when I went to the home improvement store, they could cut all the lumber for me. It's the disease that keeps on giving. The humor is also an added bonus.


Haha yea,
I like finding things and when I cant I feel like I've been robbed.
9 beans in the cooker, Lowes and a grow shop. Can you do the math?
This little thing is getting ran through very soon.


----------



## AlaskanGrown84 (Oct 29, 2010)

Alright, this looks like the stuff I want to learn!! +rep This will def help the problem I'm having in my closet! Is it ALOT of work? Kinda easy?? I read a little so far, I'll get more into later I guess- busy weekend! Happy Halloweeen everybody!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 29, 2010)

AlaskanGrown84 said:


> Alright, this looks like the stuff I want to learn!! +rep This will def help the problem I'm having in my closet! Is it ALOT of work? Kinda easy?? I read a little so far, I'll get more into later I guess- busy weekend! Happy Halloweeen everybody!


its not my thread bro, so i dont want to intrude...but...building anything can be difficult...especially a grow box, my first time i didnt plan on the thing getting as big as it did...boy was i pissed at myself...just take your time man, and when you have a problem, step back and think about all the outcomes of it..good luck


----------



## Little Tommy (Oct 29, 2010)

Indoor growing can be a challenge. It is definitely won in the planning phase.


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 29, 2010)

AlaskanGrown84 said:


> Alright, this looks like the stuff I want to learn!! +rep This will def help the problem I'm having in my closet! Is it ALOT of work? Kinda easy?? I read a little so far, I'll get more into later I guess- busy weekend! Happy Halloweeen everybody!


 If you can measure, cut, and drill than it should be a walk in the park.. If you cant measure or cut than get them to cut the wood "in house", its free and easy! Very quick and very efficient.

Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 29, 2010)

PappaBear said:


> If you can measure, cut, and drill than it should be a walk in the park.. If you cant measure or cut than get them to cut the wood "in house", its free and easy! Very quick and very efficient.
> 
> Measure twice, cut once.


Just found this thread and I am liking your DIY efforts, neat & clean, props on using screws rather than nails. it makes a lot of sense. waiting for the rest of the story, lol


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 29, 2010)

Subscribe brother, I'm not going anywhere.
+rep if I helped you.
Thanks


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 29, 2010)

I forgot to mention one of the great points about the PappaBear Cabin is CFL lights clamp on very securely..


I have DIY still designs, DIY carbon filter design, and a few more. Those are for later though so the tent for now.


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 29, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> Just found this thread and I am liking your DIY efforts, neat & clean, props on using screws rather than nails. it makes a lot of sense. waiting for the rest of the story, lol


Yea, the screws were a must. When I originally started building these I was just looking to deter costs of a $200-300 tent. The cheapest I found one anywhere was $150 (so weak). So I decided I could build one that I could breakdown if necessary, and the PappaBear Poly-wood Cabin was born.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 29, 2010)

bro, i havnt seen your DIY carbon filter but there is one here on RIU that is amazing, and its only 10 bucks ill look for the link


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 29, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> bro, i havnt seen your DIY carbon filter but there is one here on RIU that is amazing, and its only 10 bucks ill look for the link


 Cool, this one is pretty legit though, you can free stand it in a room. Also its easily refillable w/pre-filter. 
Like my cabin, it too can also be easily adjusted in size to accommodate even an 8x8x8' cabin. Send me 
the link, I am interested to see what other users ideas. I'm just as much about sharing information as 
teaching it.


----------



## HippySmoke (Oct 29, 2010)

No offense meant but much of this information is common sense, that saidI am glad someone finally began creating a tech for this. Even though building a small grow tent like this takes common sense many folks either lack common sense or foresight for a perticular isssue. Once your tech is completed I would love to see it put together in one post and stickied in the DIY section. TYVM subbed to see the final product.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 29, 2010)

here ya go buddy...this is for a smaller grow i guess, but its still awesome

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/101248-best-diy-ez-walmart-carbon.html


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 29, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> here ya go buddy...this is for a smaller grow i guess, but its still awesome
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/101248-best-diy-ez-walmart-carbon.html


Haha well that mesh pencil cup is in mine as well! 
They are great.. that design is very sloppy(no disrespect to the originator. Where is the prefilter?


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 29, 2010)

Just came back from the grow shop, picked up some ocean forest for $14 and 100sq ft of polyvinyl for $10. Getting into "crafts" mode. Than a burn and sip, than on to the build. Also I have been running my mouth about 16oz cups, sorry, but they are not 16oz they are 18oz haha


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 30, 2010)

i dont know about the prefilter, i got my filter as a combo with a 6" booster fan


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 30, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> i dont know about the prefilter, i got my filter as a combo with a 6" booster fan


Show me with a picture and tell me how much...


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 30, 2010)

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52531

this is that same as mine, but mines a 6"


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 30, 2010)

So sorry, 
got caught up in some shit.. 
making some BHO right now. The tent will be taken care of tonight!


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 30, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52531
> 
> this is that same as mine, but mines a 6"


Hey whats good?
The stuff you have seems legit. At that price point though the do it yourselfer doesnt really wanna come out of pocket that deep you know? How has it held up, is it bare metal, and does it have a prefilter?


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 30, 2010)

In the middle of fabrication and pictures.. here's something for you to smoke to..
 "I work good and I work fine, but first take care of head."


----------



## koolace (Oct 30, 2010)

Great diy, thankyou for sharing. I look forward to seeing more in the future.


----------



## Chelseys Man (Oct 30, 2010)

Love to see this


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 31, 2010)

koolace said:


> Great diy, thankyou for sharing. I look forward to seeing more in the future.





Chelseys Man said:


> Love to see this


Hey family, welcome.
If yall stay close, here in the next hour or so it should be pretty much complete and posted. Man I made this honey from all 3 of those ones from the closet and damn! You know that feeling of a cool day but a hot sun? Your on a roller coaster and you feel the teeth on a sprocket pulling you up with a chain.. now add zero seat belts and add a carpet. Science is our friend.

Dont forget the +rep if its helpful, thanks.


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 31, 2010)

Nobody likes Honey Oil?


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 31, 2010)

That oil got me so out of sorts, Here is a couple photos, i'll post the rest tomorrow night. Happy Halloween!
Front flap was a little wrinkled from being placed upside down. No velcro yet,but tomorrow. I rolled up the front flap to diminish wrinkles. 

 Sorry for the mess (ive been busy). Anyway build one, you will see. Mods and other things for the tent to come.


----------



## Little Tommy (Oct 31, 2010)

PappaBear said:


> Science is our friend.


Amen Brother. You gotta love the science.


----------



## Little Tommy (Oct 31, 2010)

PappaBear said:


> Nobody likes Honey Oil?


Love the honey oil.


----------



## Little Tommy (Oct 31, 2010)

I am still wishing I need a tent...... Maybe I will build one for my grandson to play in.


----------



## PappaBear (Oct 31, 2010)

Little Tommy said:


> Love the honey oil.


 I dont know if im the only one doing this but I like tomix certain recipes for my oil. Some times50/50 sat/ind, 20/80, 40/60. Some effect are different from each strain. Its like those multi-symptom medications. Idegestion, insomnia, anxiety, blood pressure regulator, the list could go on haha.



Little Tommy said:


> I am still wishing I need a tent...... Maybe I will build one for my grandson to play in.


It works great for that..I have done it a few times. Heavy duty tarp for the roof and Thompson deck sealant for the wood.. than toss outside on nice days. Get thatboy a sling shot and Ruger 10/22 rifle. Teach him life and death. Than make him eat his catch. Youcould even make one side of the roof with hinges for air and light. Children and Grandchildren are an amazing gift.


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 1, 2010)

PappaBear said:


> Nobody likes Honey Oil?


lol, I'm a super noob! I found out that hash is made from MJ since I found RIU. I always thought is was just another drug. yeah, I have lived a sheltered life, lol


----------



## DarkSabre (Nov 1, 2010)

Are there any suggestions on where I could find some of that polyvinyl?


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 1, 2010)

DarkSabre said:


> Are there any suggestions on where I could find some of that polyvinyl?


any hydro shop should have it or try e-bay it is called panda poly (I think)


----------



## 420 Dream Team (Nov 2, 2010)

I made something under 50 but u cant hang anything in it too heavy ....cant wait to see it


----------



## Serapis (Nov 2, 2010)

DarkSabre said:


> Are there any suggestions on where I could find some of that polyvinyl?


http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=panda+poly&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 2, 2010)

Serapis said:


> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=panda+poly&_sacat=See-All-Categories


Thanks Serapis,
ebay is a great place to shop.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Nov 3, 2010)

Little Tommy said:


> I am still wishing I need a tent...... Maybe I will build one for my grandson to play in.


lol yeah man, i had to get another tent to plant tomatoes and some other veggies so my kids would stop saying, "Daddy thats your leaf! in your tent"


----------



## kingofqueen (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice thread ! I built the same tent ,but took it a few steps further . Mine is 4x4x7.5 . I used 2x2 wood , 4 mil black poly , and even insulated .I designed mine in panels. Each side is an individual framed finished panel , so that it may dismantled and storeed or relocated easily.Used corner braces to assemble it. Also recently split the bottom and top veg in the bottom flower up top.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 3, 2010)

kingofqueen said:


> Nice thread ! I built the same tent ,but took it a few steps further . Mine is 4x4x7.5 . I used 2x2 wood , 4 mil black poly , and even insulated .I designed mine in panels. Each side is an individual framed finished panel , so that it may dismantled and stored or relocated easily.Used corner braces to assemble it. Also recently split the bottom and top veg in the bottom flower up top.


Nice, yea the 2x4's work great on a bigger scale. Thats what we do in our garages and basements (not the pre-fab walls though) since they are inside no need for insulation for us. We like to have thing where we can break down and build up when necessary. You must have this sucker in a shed or sitting out?


----------



## kingofqueen (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah I,m confined to the garage so I had to beef it up for temp control . It has been working great. Wish I could expand it .Where do u find black and white poly for 10 bucks ? I,m wanting to lose the mylar and go with all white walls .


----------



## kingofqueen (Nov 3, 2010)

PappaBear said:


> Nice, yea the 2x4's work great on a bigger scale. Thats what we do in our garages and basements (not the pre-fab walls though) since they are inside no need for insulation for us. We like to have thing where we can break down and build up when necessary. You must have this sucker in a shed or sitting out?



I said 2x2s not 2x4s. Not to sound anal or anthing. I had just noticed that .


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 3, 2010)

kingofqueen said:


> Yeah I,m confined to the garage so I had to beef it up for temp control . It has been working great. Wish I could expand it .Where do u find black and white poly for 10 bucks ? I,m wanting to lose the mylar and go with all white walls .


A grow shop downtown has the poly.


----------



## kingofqueen (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh okay all the shops around me carry big ass rolls of it and u got to buy the whole roll.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 3, 2010)

This one does too, they cut straight off the rolls.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 4, 2010)

What the heck is this guy supposed to be? Halloween is over.


----------



## Little Tommy (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm going to guess Hamas Resistance Vigilante!


----------



## California Buds (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice guide, not to be rude but the pictures are hella annoying with all the writing all over them.


----------



## holycalude (Nov 5, 2010)

Dude you inspired me.
I went, and buyed myself some planks, polyvinyls, tape, and velcroc.
and a 12'' fluorescent to use for veg.

But I must say.. your post is hell of a lot disorganized...
I mean, bundle it all, and edit your FIRST post, and put it in there?
make an updated list of material, pull your pictures together nicely... and make it so we can follow simple instruction step by step?

I plan to use this tent for an entire grow-up.
I don't know what the results will be, but tomorrow I'll post some pictures of what I've got 
And of what I'll be able to do with it 

Thanks for the starter, made me realise that it was more cheap than I thought.


----------



## freakydawg420 (Nov 5, 2010)

Great info, thanks for taking the time to share this DIY with us!


----------



## JRTokin (Nov 5, 2010)

Is the tent able to colapse when youre through using it? The main reason i think people invest in tents is so that between grows they can take it down and stash it somewhere else. If not then you may as well just do what others on here have done and adapt a cupboard. Seems like a lot of work to me for something which could be easier:

Buy old wardrobe on ebay= 20$ drill holes= 0$. Couple of hooks for light fitting. Job done

But plus rep anyway for taking time to explain this


----------



## Little Tommy (Nov 5, 2010)

He made it quite clear early on that the tent is easily taken down when not in use. That is why he used screws in corner braces..


----------



## JRTokin (Nov 5, 2010)

ok point taken... thought it was just another cupboard. My mistake


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 5, 2010)

Little Tommy said:


> I'm going to guess Hamas Resistance Vigilante!


Tommy my man, you may or may not be right haha.
It has been an icon on my desktop for about 4 or so months.



California Buds said:


> Nice guide, not to be rude but the pictures are hella annoying with all the writing all over them.


Sorry it has to be there, I hate to see my pictures on other peoples websites.



holycalude said:


> Dude you inspired me.
> I went, and buyed myself some planks, polyvinyls, tape, and velcroc.
> and a 12'' fluorescent to use for veg.
> 
> ...


Great! Im happy to see people putting this design into use. I am going to edit when finished, I forgot to stick the memory back in the camera so now trying to figure away to retrieve them. The how to on the tent is missing if you haven't noticed lol!


freakydawg420 said:


> Great info, thanks for taking the time to share this DIY with us!


 Yes,of course dont forget to +rep!


JRTokin said:


> Is the tent able to colapse when youre through using it? The main reason i think people invest in tents is so that between grows they can take it down and stash it somewhere else. If not then you may as well just do what others on here have done and adapt a cupboard. Seems like a lot of work to me for something which could be easier:
> 
> Buy old wardrobe on ebay= 20$ drill holes= 0$. Couple of hooks for light fitting. Job done
> 
> But plus rep anyway for taking time to explain this


 Haha, my buddy Tommy nipped this one in the rear before I could even respond! 


Little Tommy said:


> He made it quite clear early on that the tent is easily taken down when not in use. That is why he used screws in corner braces..


 Thanks for the checkmate, +rep!



JRTokin said:


> ok point taken... thought it was just another cupboard. My mistake


 No harm, no foul.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 5, 2010)

This thing decided I cant edit my first post.. I finally got the pictures for making the tent I to mess with it a long time to get the pictures I have.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Nov 5, 2010)

I love the guide. but I have a question: Could you do the same thing with PVC pipe for the same cost? Seems like if you rigged up a box like this one and used PVC pipe instead you could break it down and move it easily.

EDIT: If you're still thinking of doing a contest I'd be happy to enter with a PVC variant of your design.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 5, 2010)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> I love the guide. but I have a question: Could you do the same thing with PVC pipe for the same cost? Seems like if you rigged up a box like this one and used PVC pipe instead you could break it down and move it easily.
> I guess you could but when you get down to connectors you end up spending a good bit.. I dunno there is a lot more you can do with wood than pvc. So yes pvc would be great for a "basic" tent.
> EDIT: If you're still thinking of doing a contest I'd be happy to enter with a PVC variant of your design.


Contest is 50/50 now to some sour sports want to shit in my coffee. But I will keep posted.


----------



## holycalude (Nov 6, 2010)

you know i've got questions...

I plan to use cfl's to flower, but I got a 12'' fluorescent, it will do to veg?
and hum.. do you use fans other than to blow wind on the plants, i mean, do cfl's get hot enough to need cooling in such a space?


----------



## ResidualFreedom (Nov 6, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> here ya go buddy...this is for a smaller grow i guess, but its still awesome
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/101248-best-diy-ez-walmart-carbon.html


very nice and simple... cheers.. 

I have yet to build this one, but I thought it was the best DIY Air Filter I have seen...

Starts off as this:







and ends up looking like this:











I hope it is not inappropriate for me to link another site.. this is the only cannabis forum I use for my information gathering.. however I think I found this one on a Google search.. very nice and clean design in my opinion.. heres the link.. 

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=31679

Now back to the topic.. 

This tent is a great idea for my mothers... I have a vegging cabinet, cloning cabinet and flowering closet.. but my concern was if I was trying to keep a mother.. the vegging cabinet is too small to keep them inside.. This is a great alternative to keeping a mother around for a harvest or two without taking a clipping from her. I want to alternate strains grown, but I mwant to keep this strain around to try again.. and with no one I know having it... I have to keep a mother alive somehow.. lol... 

Cheers +rep


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 6, 2010)

ResidualFreedom said:


> very nice and simple... cheers..
> 
> I have yet to build this one, but I thought it was the best DIY Air Filter I have seen...
> 
> ...


Yes sir,
If the people cant bring you a garden. Than bring a garden to the people.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 6, 2010)

holycalude said:


> you know i've got questions...
> 
> I plan to use cfl's to flower, but I got a 12'' fluorescent, it will do to veg?
> and hum.. do you use fans other than to blow wind on the plants, i mean, do cfl's get hot enough to need cooling in such a space?


To be honest, you dont absolutely have to shut the door all the way in veg(no smell) and a small fan would be great. Exaust and intake is important with any indoor situation.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 6, 2010)

I just got those pictures almost completed for the tent. After completion, all info will be conjoined and put on a DIY thread linked back to this thread for questions or comments. 
Thanks- Mgmt.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 6, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/382386-pappabears-diy-poly-wood-cabin.html#post4871244


----------



## Little Tommy (Nov 7, 2010)

I have never understood the need for people to have everything handed yo them on a silver platter. Anything new worth learning is also worth the chase.


----------



## filmore (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey PappaBear... Great instructions and I will be using your knowledge to adapt my own plan in my basement. I have an area that I want to work with that is 4'w x 3'deep x 7' height. Mine won't need to be disassembled unless I move to another home someday, so I will start with using the polyvinyl to cover the back wall and ceiling. I was thinking I'd then make side panels and fasten with screws. Anyway I'm just in the planning stage and wanted to thank you for sharing. Peace +rep


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 7, 2010)

filmore said:


> Hey PappaBear... Great instructions and I will be using your knowledge to adapt my own plan in my basement. I have an area that I want to work with that is 4'w x 3'deep x 7' height. Mine won't need to be disassembled unless I move to another home someday, so I will start with using the polyvinyl to cover the back wall and ceiling. I was thinking I'd then make side panels and fasten with screws. Anyway I'm just in the planning stage and wanted to thank you for sharing. Peace +rep


 Thats great to hear filmore!
Do yourself a favor and build you one with the same principle. Use 2x4's frame that sucker in. 
With all that much needed support. Be able to hang any size can filter plus lights and any equipment inline or controller panels.Hanging trellis or scrog wold be a dream. If you give me afew days i will put up an example.


----------



## filmore (Nov 7, 2010)

I'll be looking forward to it. I was just looking up some info on some hydroponics and a 400 watt hps for my light. I already have a separate area to clone w/ a 24" growlight and a homemade bubble cloner, so this will be strictly room for growing through the entire process. I am starting from scratch for my first inside grow for my own MMJ use. Don't want to increase electric by more than $50/ mo.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 7, 2010)

filmore said:


> I'll be looking forward to it. I was just looking up some info on some hydroponics and a 400 watt hps for my light. I already have a separate area to clone w/ a 24" growlight and a homemade bubble cloner, so this will be strictly room for growing through the entire process. I am starting from scratch for my first inside grow for my own MMJ use. Don't want to increase electric by more than $50/ mo.


If you are new to indoor growing or just want the least amount of f*ck-ups. I would go with soil/soiless if I were you. Bubble cloners, dwc, ebb&gro.. they tend to get expensive on reservoir changes and more susceptable to root rot and fungus/mold/algae IMO. Costing more in the beginning and long run. Try for a Lumatek 600 watt digital balast. 5yr warranty and they are around 160-180 new on ebay. The digital ballast will allow you to run in watts 350/400/600/Superlumens and quiet less heat and better lumen output. Saves on your electricity bill. I say 600 because that wouldnt be a bad thing when come flowering time. They do have a 400w Lumatek that the watts drop down to 250 if im not mistaken, but if you wanting to take car of business. Save your chickens and trade em in for the 600 lumatek. If you want 400 during veg, set her to 400 _*JUST DONT TURN BALLAST UP PAST THE LIMIT OF BULB!!!*_ 

Clone using domes, a full dome set up is $8 store bought. Get a book called "The cannabis grow bible 2nd eddition"$15-25 depending on where you pick it up. If you want you can use fluorescent for veg or the hps bulb.. the MH bulbs and ballast are a waste of money if your cutting cost and amping efficiency. Try thinking of your total investment cost plus overhead. You have nutrients, seeds, water, electricity, mishaps.. if you are using a water culture system think of the costs.. air/water pumps burn out, stagnant water, constant ph and nutrient changes. 

Trust me, do yourself a big favor and fallow my advice. Soil/soiless to start, keep all the hydro stuff as experimental equipment and once you got your grow dialed in than you can implement a bucket or two. Also with the digital lumatek, you can run 400 for veg with doors open until you get a vented hood and inline fan (a MUST have) than boost back to 600.

Let me know what your thoughts are.


----------



## filmore (Nov 7, 2010)

I appreciate the info on the 600 Lumatek. I will check that out some more. So let me give you what I know so far.  Did hydro in the past in a crawspace w/ 3" pvc, solo cups, pump, and a shitload of hoses. Sunk the reservoir and it worked pretty cool, but messy and for the young. No crawling around anymore and soil/soiless sounds interesting. This season for the first time I did a stealth outdoor grow and the grow went well, but the stress of non-legality has me considering a new plan for inside. Here's my basket grow. https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/345533-richs-girl.html


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 7, 2010)

filmore said:


> I appreciate the info on the 600 Lumatek. I will check that out some more. So let me give you what I know so far.  Did hydro in the past in a crawspace w/ 3" pvc, solo cups, pump, and a shitload of hoses. Sunk the reservoir and it worked pretty cool, but messy and for the young. No crawling around anymore and soil/soiless sounds interesting. This season for the first time I did a stealth outdoor grow and the grow went well, but the stress of non-legality has me considering a new plan for inside. Here's my basket grow. https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/345533-richs-girl.html


If you use Miracle Grow than make sure its organic for fruit/vegetables or for tomatoes only. The rest has radioactive isotopes(not good). Think of the ballast choice as this. If digital ballast gives best lumen to watts and your main goal being a gram per watt than wouldnt it be good to decide how big your yield is? If your going to do something do it right. Get that book if you havent read it yet please! Even if you "know what your doing", the book will still help. A good nutrient to start on that MG tomato formula.. I still use it for gorilla situations, a step up would be General Hydroponics grow/micro/bloom. I saw a gallon of each in a package deal for $50 free ship smaller bottles a lot less. NASA uses it, why shouldnt we? lol

Lumatek ballast, lumatek bulb, $100 or less for vented hood, $80 for your 4" inline fan on ebay. Your tent and filter come out to around $60 and thats after odds and ends.. Craigslist is our friend.. Search "grow tent grow light, hydroponics, etc" and be amazed at what shows even in the smallest of towns lol. Tower fans are great and the good ones with temp control and remotes are $30 used on craigslist. Have the mentality of "If it wont work for 10 years than it wont work for 10 minutes." Saves time, money, and hassel. I know it seems like a big start up cost but weigh it against your potential profit. You will be kicking and crying later when you penny pinched in the wrong way and you have unexpected hickups and a potential for zero yield. Maximize rate of success.

If you were wanting to upgrade later you would just add more of what you had than scrapping what you had for something new and if you buy something used insist on the original receipt when possible.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 7, 2010)

Well here is the Simple Shide nutrient line up..
Only 3 seeds if one was a male I wouldnt be heartbroken. Than I could sex them and get more seeds than the tree I had.. with more seeds comes breeding in and out things I want. Eventually have a feminized seed stock of Simple Shide. The three on the right. With the 6 part Botanicare series. My hope is two young ladies and a strong young man for a bit of a threesome.


----------



## filmore (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll definitely come back to follow this. The smarter half of my brain has made me realize I really can't do this unless I'm legal. She keeps me out of trouble. I will get that book and read.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 8, 2010)

its perfectly legal to grow plants and veggies inside your home.. if you get it from amazon they have the book for $15 and a 10x10 of black andwhite poly for $8.50 plus free shipping! How could you go wrong?


----------



## bladezilla (Nov 8, 2010)

Little Tommy said:


> I don't understand why cfl growers are so defensive. Teach on man - everybody has to find their own way. There are plenty of different ways to skin a cat. Horrible expression, thanks grandma.
> 
> apologies to cat lovers - me. I like great big dogs


There are plenty of ways to skin a cat but there ain't no way that the cat is gonna like!!

I'm using mostly CFLs and my plants are ROCKIN AND ROLLIN!! Actually they have outgrown my grow area for the second time. My new problem is that they are ALL FEMALE so the culling I was planning on to make more room ain'y happnin.

I JUST a few weeks ago hung a 2 10000 / 2 140000 K T5 above them and they are grwing UP toward thye light at an amazing clip. I trimmed off several two foot long lower branches and had way more than I had room to clone off.

CFLs ROCK and the wick watering from the bottom has NEVER over or underwatered a single girl. It's very easy, cheap, efficient and it gives minimal metered watering without pouring water onto the soil and washing it out, compacting it our washing down salts and pathogens..

Rock on wit cho bad sef CFL growers!!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 8, 2010)

PappaBear said:


> Here's a quick materials list.
> Depends on how big you want it, if past I wanna say 4'x4' than 2x4's should be used.
> 
> -1"x2"x8' trim wood (they come long, but they cut em in house @ homedepot/lowes)
> ...



HAHAHA good shit man i didnt read the whole thing as i have already built this on my own, but it was funny i was just about to post this list almost word for word and then i ran across this thread. Keep on rockin it man.

I built a table for a storage bin to sit on that is filled with hydroton for my ebb&flow and i have a rubbermaid bin underneath for the reservoir, home depot has the pumps too but way overpriced you can get em for half what home depot sells em for at a hydro store. I also just finished building my rack to mount my panda film on for the top half of the table very sturdy. I used 1"x1"x8' boards very nice sir. plus rep


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 8, 2010)

Kaptain Kron said:


> HAHAHA good shit man i didnt read the whole thing as i have already built this on my own, but it was funny i was just about to post this list almost word for word and then i ran across this thread. Keep on rockin it man.
> 
> I built a table for a storage bin to sit on that is filled with hydroton for my ebb&flow and i have a rubbermaid bin underneath for the reservoir, home depot has the pumps too but way overpriced you can get em for half what home depot sells em for at a hydro store. I also just finished building my rack to mount my panda film on for the top half of the table very sturdy. I used 1"x1"x8' boards very nice sir. plus rep


Thanks kron, 
Yea wood is great and so are these cabins.. Its really nice because store bought tents are a certain size, with these cabins you save hundreds and they can be as small or big as you want.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 9, 2010)

View attachment 1259854 hey look at that! Now you can get an idea of her size..


----------



## Little Tommy (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like it ready to go to work! I like the tent, looks very neat.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks buddy, I have those in there to dial it in..


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 11, 2010)

I love stone ground mustard. High in Vitamins and go f*ck yourself. Bahahahaaa
(no offense RIU family)
==============================================================================


I blame the lotus flower rising above the Lilly, I peer down to notice a small frog on it and pass the spliff.
"Do you know why I've called you here?" He asked as translucent rainbow colored sweat dripped from my brow.
He exhaled.. "I have a gift", he reached out his palm to mine and handed me a small key. Use this to unlock your mind
and heart. Once you have done this, than you can expand your soul to the outer reaches. Learn so that you may teach.
Without learning and the continuance of, how can you honestly teach? I accepted his gift, not knowing what the full
responsibility was. Washing my face in the pond gave me clarification.


----------



## P Smith (Nov 12, 2010)

Great DIY.......Thanx much!!!


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice clean work bro!!!


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 12, 2010)

love the kermit with the akadaka!

dOnt foget to +rep if it helped you.


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hopper wit a Chopper man!!!!!


----------



## rzza (Nov 12, 2010)

looks good but i bought a 2x4x5.5 tent brand new for $75. i think this is good for maybe building custom shape/size according to your needs, but not to save money. also i think you should paint the wood white.


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 12, 2010)

rzza said:


> looks good but i bought a 2x4x5.5 tent brand new for $75. i think this is good for maybe building custom shape/size according to your needs, but not to save money. also i think you should paint the wood white.


I have the same or close to the same tent but I didnt wanna dump that in here. Sure do love my tent though.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 12, 2010)

rzza said:


> looks good but i bought a 2x4x5.5 tent brand new for $75. i think this is good for maybe building custom shape/size according to your needs, but not to save money. also i think you should paint the wood white.


Absolutely, painting white is a direction in the thread LOL, i know its real spaced. For $75 I could build 4 of those 2x4x7, at least 4. Yes the store bought ones are great.. I have had a few in the past and have one now.. i also love the tents I build.. Like you said custom sizes.. My 2x4 8bulb T5 fits too tight in a 2x4 tent so I made one 2 1/2x4 1/2... I use a passive air system. My ducting for my 1000w starts in the veg.. through my tube then outside.. Since veg has no smell and doesnt need co2. Air is sucked in through veg tent flap so fresh air constantly circulates when my hps is on, the fan helps too.. Veg temp stays the temp of the house its in and cools the HPS well.


----------



## rzza (Nov 12, 2010)

PappaBear said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/314108-females-michigan.html *<trolling for girls thread, thats just one*.
> 
> How to get girls to suck and fuck or whatever? Look at your profile.. im not gonna stalk you.
> 
> ...


 
if every thread you post on gets you rep then why dont you have any rep? LOL you realize your rep is tallied up and shown above your avatar and your tally is 0.
and whats wrong with a man trolling for girls? is that something bad?


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 12, 2010)

rzza said:


> if every thread you post on gets you rep then why dont you have any rep? LOL you realize your rep is tallied up and shown above your avatar and your tally is 0.
> and whats wrong with a man trolling for girls? is that something bad?


Lets keep this one a little more civil haha.. the other thread got locked up! 

About trollin for ladies, do what you do lol. I was making a point. If the rep was tallied up under the photos than that would mean, nobody has rep on this site. For the simple fact I have not seen that tallie on anyone's avatar. Although when I press "MY RIU" ,than I scroll down.. the rep is all there.. maybe you should take a screen shot to help me understand. What I guess you mean is those little green blocks? If so, I think those are for how many posts you have submitted.. I notice around 130ish posts everyone goes from learning how to role to toker. Maybe I am wrong, but my rep says 98.. and im at 150 posts or so.


----------



## Little Tommy (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree that rep and number of posts are no measure of a person's experience or willingness to help others. I believe that I can only keep the knowledge I have by giving it away. Much in the same way it was freely given or made available to me. I am still looking for the pond that has the frog with the key.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 14, 2010)

Little Tommy said:


> I agree that rep and number of posts are no measure of a person's experience or willingness to help others. I believe that I can only keep the knowledge I have by giving it away. Much in the same way it was freely given or made available to me. I am still looking for the pond that has the frog with the key.[/QUOTE
> Good to hear,
> We need more people like you and trust me,
> the frog is closer than you think.


----------



## cowboylogic (Nov 14, 2010)

PappaBear said:


> View attachment 1259854 hey look at that! Now you can get an idea of her size..


Wow, thats AMAZING construction! LOL


----------



## Weedler (Nov 14, 2010)

3'x3'x6' tent $85 shipped


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 14, 2010)

Weedler said:


> 3'x3'x6' tent $85 shipped


Im not sure what to say lol. Cool? 
It would be cheaper to build.. maybe $35 with extra materials left over.
Than you would have more money to put towards your grow.

Also, I posted a mylar 4x4 tent for the same price or $82.. not sure

Did you have a question?


----------



## gimmenobammerweed (Nov 14, 2010)

another easy and inexpensive way to set up the framing to a room is with 3/4" pvc piping. i've set up a room out of pvc within my bedroom and it was able to support 2 1000ws.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 14, 2010)

gimmenobammerweed said:


> another easy and inexpensive way to set up the framing to a room is with 3/4" pvc piping. i've set up a room out of pvc within my bedroom and it was able to support 2 1000ws.


PVC works ok, but has limitations. It does work, just not as well.


----------



## Weedler (Nov 14, 2010)

PappaBear said:


> Im not sure what to say lol. Cool?
> It would be cheaper to build.. maybe $35 with extra materials left over.
> Than you would have more money to put towards your grow.
> 
> ...


Well I grow in DWC so having a floor that can hold water in the event of leaks or spills really helps. Good information here in the thread and + rep to you but for me I didn't have the tools so settled for one that came ready to assemble


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 14, 2010)

Weedler said:


> Well I grow in DWC so having a floor that can hold water in the event of leaks or spills really helps. Good information here in the thread and + rep to you but for me I didn't have the tools so settled for one that came ready to assemble


Thanks buddy, your right if no tools then you would have to find an easier way.
I find it exiting to do a new project and needing a new tool. Harbor freight with those ridicules coupons.
Basicly all power tools are $10-15 and hand tools for $10 and under.. you cant go wrong.


----------



## vtguitar88 (Nov 14, 2010)

sweet info thanks. i'm probably gonna scale this up and build one like this for flowering in a month or so.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 14, 2010)

vtguitar88 said:


> sweet info thanks. i'm probably gonna scale this up and build one like this for flowering in a month or so.


Sounds great, remember if you chose an 8x8 tent use 2x4's


----------



## ZooKeeper (Nov 15, 2010)

Just wanted to post a quick replay and thank PappaBear for this thread. Matter of fact I registered today so I could see the photos. I am not a stranger to horticulture by any means but I have never used or built a box or tent (well nothing this small). Iv been reading and taking notes for about a month now. I was appalled at the price ranges for grow tents and boxs. This kind of project is definitely a DIY.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 15, 2010)

ZooKeeper said:


> Just wanted to post a quick replay and thank PappaBear for this thread. Matter of fact I registered today so I could see the photos. I am not a stranger to horticulture by any means but I have never used or built a box or tent (well nothing this small). Iv been reading and taking notes for about a month now. I was appalled at the price ranges for grow tents and boxs. This kind of project is definitely a DIY.


Thanks buddy, I appreciate being your first post, this is definatley a project everyone should try.


----------



## Serapis (Nov 15, 2010)

I bought a Jardin grow tent and it was $235 for a 4 x 4 x 7. It is a nice tent and worth every penny, however props to PB for showing that they can be built on the cheap.


----------



## SusanWinters (Nov 15, 2010)

Goodjob man 
+ Rep!

Very professional & easy to follow!


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 15, 2010)

Serapis said:


> I bought a Jardin grow tent and it was $235 for a 4 x 4 x 7. It is a nice tent and worth every penny, however props to PB for showing that they can be built on the cheap.


 Jardins are great when you have the extra cash.



SusanWinters said:


> Goodjob man
> + Rep!
> Thanks bro!
> 
> Very professional & easy to follow!


----------



## gimmenobammerweed (Nov 15, 2010)

here's a couple pics of a pvc setup i made a couple years ago. it was cheap and easy to set up and take down. it was pretty sturdy too, i was able to do pull ups on the pvc cross beam and im pushing 200+ lbs. pvcs a nice alternative if you dont have the tools to work with wood. 

+ rep on the thread


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 15, 2010)

gimmenobammerweed said:


> here's a couple pics of a pvc setup i made a couple years ago. it was cheap and easy to set up and take down. it was pretty sturdy too, i was able to do pull ups on the pvc cross beam and im pushing 200+ lbs. pvcs a nice alternative if you dont have the tools to work with wood.
> 
> + rep on the thread


nice.. good job with the tent..


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 18, 2010)

Eatin cheesecake and shit.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 21, 2010)

Co2 is plants best friend.


----------



## gimmenobammerweed (Nov 21, 2010)

PappaBear said:


> View attachment 1282150 Co2 is plants best friend.


how old are those plants?


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 21, 2010)

3 weeks about. they are on 12/12 now.
I decided to hurry up and run these two then im going to scrog it out.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 21, 2010)

When I was alot younger I was laughed at for talking about growing with CFL, nobody believed me, than there were folks that would call me a liar and say how they grow with incandescent. Now these same people inform me of the dangers of pot with a cigarette in their mouth and on pills to make them happy, sad, to think, not think, and sleep. "Its so stupid to do drugs", they say. or the best comment ever! If it were really as bad for you as weed than cigarettes and beer would be illegal too.

Fucking idiots.


----------



## Little Tommy (Nov 22, 2010)

Ignorance is bliss. I made a batch of butter over he weekend. It should be enough for 4 batches of brownies. Yummmmmmm.


----------



## 420Marine (Nov 22, 2010)

Little Tommy said:


> Ignorance is bliss. I made a batch of butter over he weekend. It should be enough for 4 batches of brownies. Yummmmmmm.



MMMM...tasty


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 22, 2010)

Dont tease tommy! Unless you plan to share with the whole class..

Haha.. Go to the store and get a single serving dessert kit, Its like a chocolate brownie cake with hot chocolaty fudge center.
It will be perfect for what you describe.

Pictures please.. show fols that dont know how it works.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 23, 2010)

If anyone is interested this is how I assemble the duct work.
This is when I use computer fans with DIY tent. Not a lot of details but the general idea is presented with pictures.




 all good fins are taped to the inner wall. works great..
I will show what it looks like wired in tomorrow.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 25, 2010)

[youtube]qeGBv5VASdc[/youtube]


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 25, 2010)

not loud at all


----------



## Little Tommy (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice & functional.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 28, 2010)

the three bulbs were a complete slip. ahahaa
now there are five or six. The temp stays between 69 at bite and 74 in the hottest part of the day.
make shift office in a spare bed room until i finish remodeling my office. I decided 8x8x8 is what the max room I will 
furnish for this project. 3 in the running to be a mothered, only one gets the job. One wil be vegged out in a 10 gallon 
bucket and placed outside come spring. Im going to top and train until it scares me (size wise), just a bear in the woods lookin for his honey.
The third, if all goes right and all are female will be the fist one to get thrown into the flower room. Depending on how many go into it, if just the one than i'll just ghetto scrog it.


----------



## PappaBear (Nov 28, 2010)

[youtube]yacC79sMpB0[/youtube]


----------



## PappaBear (Dec 3, 2010)

Shout out to BigLots for supplying the 20+ 23w cfls!


----------



## tafbang (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey PappaBear, I'm new as fuck to growing, I feel pro but money is scarce because I look like a minority so it's harder for me to get a job.

Anyways, my question is. Are those normal house 60watt bulbs you are using in your tent video? I hope they are... I need hope. I got 6 plants that are about 12 days old. I just threw saved up seeds in my chandelier and put some miracle grow and they have a very strong look to them for being young. But I heard a lot of people saying that I'm a faggot because it isn't supposed to work.... now I'm getting worried. I don't want any to die or get stunted growth. halp. If you are going to tell me to buy something. I hope it cost $5.27 lol fml


P.S. I just moved them into a bigger chandelier. No joke. and the funny part is that there is a drain hole at the bottom where It's supposed to screw in... It's pretty much the perfect pot. My plants are getting taller and I had to unscrew it and now I have a table with a stool stacked on it and about 24 world book encyclopedias stacked on the stool to set the plants on to be near the light. 

I just made a facebook status requesting anyone to give me white light thing.... I don't know what they are called. lol, I don't think anybody is doing it more ghetto that I. I would take pics but I donated my camera to a poor family... I'll try to post pics asap


----------



## PappaBear (Dec 6, 2010)

tafbang said:


> Hey PappaBear, I'm new as fuck to growing, I feel pro but money is scarce because I look like a minority so it's harder for me to get a job.
> 
> Anyways, my question is. Are those normal house 60watt bulbs you are using in your tent video? I hope they are... I need hope. I got 6 plants that are about 12 days old. I just threw saved up seeds in my chandelier and put some miracle grow and they have a very strong look to them for being young. But I heard a lot of people saying that I'm a faggot because it isn't supposed to work.... now I'm getting worried. I don't want any to die or get stunted growth. halp. If you are going to tell me to buy something. I hope it cost $5.27 lol fml
> 
> ...


They are cfl bulbs.. compact fluorescent lights. The spiral kind. very cheap 4 pack $10 and you only meed 3 bulbs per plant to make something happen.


----------



## tafbang (Dec 6, 2010)

I have 3bulbs on my ceiling that are fairly close to each other, including the plants. I just woke up and they grew a lot. I'm just going to say that I'm having a decent grow.


----------



## PappaBear (Dec 6, 2010)

fantastic..!


----------

